# STINKER ARGHHH



## davduckman2010 (Jun 28, 2013)

well my son elymay/ doctor doolittles always bringin home something to raise came home with another . an orphaned skunk . had to bottle feed him and now he thinks hes a cat . he stole all the cats toys and wrestles around with them. had to get it shots and now i gots get him destunked he dosent know his butt works yet .:dash2::dash2::dash2: mother got killed . let me see now variouse birds / racoons/ squirrls/ opposum/ ferrets / snapping turtles you name it. good thing foxes and yotes are fast

[attachment=26950]

[attachment=26951]

[attachment=26952]


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2013)

He's cute, Dave. He would not be cute at my house, but at your house, he's cute..


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 28, 2013)

That's too cool! I here they make excellent pets and are good natured when hand reared. I used to feed the raccoons and skunks cat food every night, they would come in just before dark and sit on the deck with me. The raccoons where like dogs, always growling and fighting with each other. The skunks where more like cats, very dainty and clean when they ate, very calm and mellow. They really are very beautiful and quite fascinating to watch.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 29, 2013)

When I was a kid we had a pet skunk. He was a smart little cuss. We didn't have him de-scented because we wanted to let him go back to the wild when he was old enough. Only problem we had was when a neighbor's dog scared him and he let go! He thought our doberman was his mother. When he would get aggravated, he would stamp his front feet, and we left him alone....that was a warning that you'd better back off or you were going to get sprayed. When spring rolled around, his hormones kicked in and he went off to find a girlfriend.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 29, 2013)

sbwertz said:


> When I was a kid we had a pet skunk. He was a smart little cuss. We didn't have him de-scented because we wanted to let him go back to the wild when he was old enough. Only problem we had was when a neighbor's dog scared him and he let go! He thought our doberman was his mother. When he would get aggravated, he would stamp his front feet, and we left him alone....that was a warning that you'd better back off or you were going to get sprayed. When spring rolled around, his hormones kicked in and he went off to find a girlfriend.



i might just do the same this little suckers full of piss and vinegar always dragin toys around . and he stomps his little feet to back off time


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> sbwertz said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a kid we had a pet skunk. He was a smart little cuss. We didn't have him de-scented because we wanted to let him go back to the wild when he was old enough. Only problem we had was when a neighbor's dog scared him and he let go! He thought our doberman was his mother. When he would get aggravated, he would stamp his front feet, and we left him alone....that was a warning that you'd better back off or you were going to get sprayed. When spring rolled around, his hormones kicked in and he went off to find a girlfriend.
> ...


You better get those scent glands removed real soon before he starts experimenting with his new weapon. They really are a smart and gentle animal.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2013)

I am a really good scent gland remover- gramps neighbor had a chicken farm and paid us for it- we did it with a 22. Nice-gentle animal??? sure did not look like that when they got into coop. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> I am a really good scent gland remover- gramps neighbor had a chicken farm and paid us for it- we did it with a 22. Nice-gentle animal??? sure did not look like that when they got into coop. :dash2::dash2::dash2:



they gota eat too


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a really good scent gland remover- gramps neighbor had a chicken farm and paid us for it- we did it with a 22. Nice-gentle animal??? sure did not look like that when they got into coop. :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> ...



so did we!!! And when it came to us getting the eggs and chickens or the black and white weasels- well we ate good- and so did the skunks. My cousin and I put them on a very strict all lead diet- it did the trick.......


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a really good scent gland remover- gramps neighbor had a chicken farm and paid us for it- we did it with a 22. Nice-gentle animal??? sure did not look like that when they got into coop. :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> ...


Handling that little one a lot while it is small will make it a very tame and affectionate animal. Hand reared animals are different. I have quite a bit of experience around totally wild raccoons and skunks in their environment, and I assure you the coons can be way more viscous, the skunks where only mean when cornered and the spray didn't work. They would stomp their feet, spray, then run away as the first line of defense, but dogs didn't care about the spray and would keep coming, then they could be viscous.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 29, 2013)

We once had a dog who was a skunk hunter. She would kill them and then proudly bring them home and present them to me! She met her match, however, when she killed a family of them UNDER a neighbor's house. Even she couldn't stand to stay under there, so she didn't bring them home. Guess who got "volunteered" to crawl under the house and drag out the carcasses? (She's YOUR dog!) Those neighbors didn't stay long...had trouble reselling the house, too.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...


Understood, I would protect my animals too. I've been shootin rats out my back door with a air rifle lately, kinda fun and keeps em from tearing up my garage, they chewed the hell out of it last year.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2013)

In our neighborhood in 2007 we were over run with skunks. we would sit outside and they would just walk across the lawn. My tree hugging neighbors thought they were cute- the rednecks -especially the ones with dogs did not. There were 5 of us that quietly started reducing the population-in multiple ways. None of us knew the others were doing the same. we have a neighborhood party at the summer end and started talking- one neighbor was using a live trap and a 50 gal barrel- 8 skunks- both guys behind him 22's- 18 skunks between them- mostly right at chicken coop. Me 11 at bait right outside window with a pellet gun. Now my next door neighbor was quiet and sorta turned red- he was paying a guy $50 a skunk to trap his- 9 skunks. Finally we have no skunks again.........


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> In our neighborhood in 2007 we were over run with skunks. we would sit outside and they would just walk across the lawn. My tree hugging neighbors thought they were cute- the rednecks -especially the ones with dogs did not. There were 5 of us that quietly started reducing the population-in multiple ways. None of us knew the others were doing the same. we have a neighborhood party at the summer end and started talking- one neighbor was using a live trap and a 50 gal barrel- 8 skunks- both guys behind him 22's- 18 skunks between them- mostly right at chicken coop. Me 11 at bait right outside window with a pellet gun. Now my next door neighbor was quiet and sorta turned red- he was paying a guy $50 a skunk to trap his- 9 skunks. Finally we have no skunks again.........



dam thats a lota skunks mike you could have saved them all up and had a fur coat made for the little lady :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > In our neighborhood in 2007 we were over run with skunks. we would sit outside and they would just walk across the lawn. My tree hugging neighbors thought they were cute- the rednecks -especially the ones with dogs did not. There were 5 of us that quietly started reducing the population-in multiple ways. None of us knew the others were doing the same. we have a neighborhood party at the summer end and started talking- one neighbor was using a live trap and a 50 gal barrel- 8 skunks- both guys behind him 22's- 18 skunks between them- mostly right at chicken coop. Me 11 at bait right outside window with a pellet gun. Now my next door neighbor was quiet and sorta turned red- he was paying a guy $50 a skunk to trap his- 9 skunks. Finally we have no skunks again.........
> ...



Prolific little suckers when they have a food supply. No coat but I did learn not to put them in the garbage can the day after pickup-a week in the hot sun- WOW it was bad............ The great horned owls snatched a few- one evening we were enjoying the evening breeze and the owl came down right in front of us and snatched one off of the lawn. when their hind legs are off the ground they cannot spray. I think a great horned owl is their only predator. well besides cars and people.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2013)

sbwertz said:


> We once had a dog who was a skunk hunter. She would kill them and then proudly bring them home and present them to me! She met her match, however, when she killed a family of them UNDER a neighbor's house. Even she couldn't stand to stay under there, so she didn't bring them home. Guess who got "volunteered" to crawl under the house and drag out the carcasses? (She's YOUR dog!) Those neighbors didn't stay long...had trouble reselling the house, too.



I had a friend that had skunks under his house. I tried to tell him how to trap them and not have an odor. A family can be 30+ with a food supply. He decided to use his old oil burning Mustang and some flex-pipe- worked great killed all the skunks-but their last dying act was to empty their glands. I have never been in a house that smelt so bad- burnt oil and skunks. He had no plan as to how to get dead ones out. He found another house to rent. I have no clue how they cleaned it- Had to be one ticked off landlord. :dash2::dash2:


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a skunk that likes to play with my cats in the early morning. Till we got a new cat....I had to bury 3 baby skunks in 3 weeks. Not to mention the 2 baby rabbits. and 7 birds.... :dash2: And that's just this spring. :wacko1:


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 30, 2013)

My cat just brought in a live ladderback woodpecker. I heard the ruckus and went out to the kitchen. She dropped the bird as soon as she saw me and the chase was on. It wasn't hurt and could fly REALLY well. Finally caught it and took it out front and released it. Noisy critter. Cussed us all out.



ripjack13 said:


> I have a skunk that likes to play with my cats in the early morning. Till we got a new cat....I had to bury 3 baby skunks in 3 weeks. Not to mention the 2 baby rabbits. and 7 birds.... :dash2: And that's just this spring. :wacko1:


----------

